# mortise and tenon carving help



## cowboyvet (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going to try a large eagle chainsaw carving with the wings up at a 45 deg angle to the side. Because of the wing angle, the wings will need to be mortise and tenon into the body. I've seen work by others who have done this for wings and antlers. I'm confident I can get the first one in OK but then start thinking about the angle for the second and getting it to match. Anybody here done this before? Do you make some kind of jig or use something other than a chainsaw? Any pointers? Any tips would be apreciated.


----------



## twoclones (Dec 1, 2010)

I've always waited until I had a forked log to carve a wings up eagle but have seen the wings glued on. They way I've seen it done was a far cry from professional joinery... 

Both the mortise and tennon were cut with a saw. Angle grinder might be used for the final fit. Gorilla Glue is mixed with sawdust/chips and applied liberally. After assembling the joint, secure it with deck screws until cured. Remove the screws and carve to blend.


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks 2C. I've seen alot of bad joints too and want to avoid that. I've been playing with some ideas in my head for a fine finish joint. Have not got all the details worked out in my head yet. So far, I was thinking about getting the body close and cut two flat areas where the wings will go perpendicular to the wing angle. I could then make a simple plywood jig to line up the mortise and use a hand drill to start it. The tenons could be done with a cicular saw to get it perfect too. Leave the wings blocked square till they are glued in and finish carving everything once in place. The poblem will be time spent on the mortice. If the jig idea could work and spead it up on the next project might be worth it. A router might also be a better way to cut the mortice. Think this might work? I might need to just make some chips fly and sort it out as I go.


----------



## twoclones (Dec 1, 2010)

cowboyvet said:


> The problem will be time spent on the mortice.



That's the eternal problem when trying to make a profit. 

I have no idea why but most of the glue jobs I've seen have been done with finished or near finished carved pieces.

Two ideas I've considered but not tried are: 
1. Undercutting the tennon into the wing so that the outer part of the wing has to rest on the mortise area. 

2. Using a bisquit joint {hardwood board and plunge cut} rather than mortise & tennon. I imagine the advantages of a biscuit would be that both parts could be fitted before cutting for the biscuit AND the biscuit would he stronger wood than a tennon.


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 1, 2010)

twoclones said:


> 1. Undercutting the tennon into the wing so that the outer part of the wing has to rest on the mortise area.



I like this idea. You could make the joint disappear when you did the finishing work and blend it into the feathers.


----------

